# Best feed for market boer goats??



## rachel Applewhite (May 31, 2018)

I’ve used purina showgoat the past two years but this year someone told me to use Jacoby. As of right now I’m using a Jacoby pink tag and my goat seems to love it, but I was just wondering if their are any other feeds that are really good.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I use Payback from my local grain elevator, as it's more readily available and considerably less expensive. I don't know if that is an option for you, but it may be worth looking into.

I'm not very familiar with any of the more well known brands.


----------



## Crazy Little Goat (Dec 30, 2017)

I get asked every year (this our 4th year) what we feed our goats, and honestly, we feed the cheapest goat feed around (almost). We get a 16% protein goat feed with Rumensin feed from our local co-op store. It is a course feed. I feed them twice a day, not full-feed. THe first year we offered full-feed (on the recommendation of the breeder and we fed regular horse sweet feed because that's what they had been getting). That year was a DISASTER! We lost one kid to urinary calculi, so we switched feeds but the other two kids still did not grow well. The next year we got 2 of our kids from someone different and he told us to feed morning and night, and we've had good gaining goats since.


----------



## Robinsonfarm (Jul 17, 2015)

Last year we fed Purina Honor Show Goat Show chow, a month before the show we switched to half Goat show chow and half Purina lamb show chow. 

Purina changed the formula on their show chow this year and the goats did not like it, We switched to Moormans Aminogains and they are doing great so far.


----------



## Spring Creek Boers (Dec 26, 2018)

I use Essentials show feed and love it. I have had great outcomes from this feed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------



## Lisa Storksen (May 29, 2019)

We have been feeding Purina show goat and Purina high octane power fuel. We have January born weathers so we will struggle to make the minimum weight. Sadly we were under by 1 pound last year. This is our first year using our own bred and raised goats too. Pretty excited about that part.


----------

